# Minimum number of receptacles for commercial?



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

I expect it's same as the CEC, in which the minimum is zero. Up to the 
engineer to understand the usage of the area and provide appropriate 
numbers. Keep in mind that usage varies greatly so providing a single 
number would be useless. ie are we talking about a car wash, office space,
car show room, etc etc . 
P&L


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

You're confusing receptacles required with load calcs. Dwellings are about two things when receptacles are involved. Spacing(along walls, counters. ect) and required (laundry, car stalls, outside). Commercial could care less. You put them where they are needed. Then calculate on 180va each( I think, without looking).


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

About the only required receptacles are show case windows. That's without looking but there are not many if any more.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard Chris ! Looks like you already have good answers.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> About the only required receptacles are show case windows. That's without looking but there are not many if any more.


Yep, and how many stores have show windows now? Least around here you don't see them so much. Maybe NY or Rodeo Drive .....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Yep, and how many stores have show windows now? Least around here you don't see them so much. Maybe NY or Rodeo Drive .....


Strip malls, malls in general, jewelry stores, clothing stores, outlet malls, there are still plenty state side.


----------

